

Why is the electric car a hoax? (@ 28 minute mark) - rahooligan
http://techcrunch.tv/disrupt/watch?id=Z5eXJxMTr_WbLAPuRbP7iFsyEejWofj2

======
rahooligan
The idea that the world will be cleaner place if everyone drives a EV is BS.
The electricity to power such cars will still come from coal fired power
plants. If you want to make the world a cleaner place, support clean
technologies like wind or solar. EV is not the solution.

